# Eating poop



## Bella&Daisy (Apr 11, 2013)

Daisy sometimes eats her poop? What can I do to make her stop? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

They sell something you can give them in any pet store to stop it. Hope it helps.


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

Give pumpkin, works great!!!


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I have this problem with Gucci. You didn't mention if Daisy is pee pad or outdoor trained, but I have Gucci trained for both. I've noticed that when she poops inside, she is more likely to eat it. I almost think it's because she doesn't want it to make her "house" messy. I tried to do the pineapple but I don't know if it actually helps because it's not something she always does. 
I've heard that putting hot sauce on their poop also helps. Gucci, however, poops and eats it instandly...she doesn't let it sit there and eat it so that idea wouldn't work for me. I have noticed that as she's gotten older, she hasn't done it too much, so it DOES get better with age. Hopefully that works for you, but in the meantime, try the pineapple or the stuff they sell at PetSmart. Your vet probable has something too. 

I know how gross it is, so I certainly feel your pain!!!


----------



## Chloes mom (Jul 24, 2012)

I had a foster dog recently that did this, I tried pumpkin and pineapple not sure if either of these worked or not but the dogs sure loved the pumpkin. I bought some treat type pills at petco that you gave once a day, within a couple days the behavior stopped. Honestly I was shocked at how well it worked.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Ace only likes the cats poop. Guess that makes bull balls sound good. I have to race him to the liter box.


----------



## Bella&Daisy (Apr 11, 2013)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> They sell something you can give them in any pet store to stop it. Hope it helps.


Do you know what it's called?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bella&Daisy (Apr 11, 2013)

italianna82 said:


> I have this problem with Gucci. You didn't mention if Daisy is pee pad or outdoor trained, but I have Gucci trained for both. I've noticed that when she poops inside, she is more likely to eat it. I almost think it's because she doesn't want it to make her "house" messy. I tried to do the pineapple but I don't know if it actually helps because it's not something she always does.
> I've heard that putting hot sauce on their poop also helps. Gucci, however, poops and eats it instandly...she doesn't let it sit there and eat it so that idea wouldn't work for me. I have noticed that as she's gotten older, she hasn't done it too much, so it DOES get better with age. Hopefully that works for you, but in the meantime, try the pineapple or the stuff they sell at PetSmart. Your vet probable has something too.
> 
> I know how gross it is, so I certainly feel your pain!!!


Daisy is pad trained.. I really hope she stops the older she gets cuz it is really gross! I have to always wash her mouth. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bella&Daisy (Apr 11, 2013)

Chloes mom said:


> I had a foster dog recently that did this, I tried pumpkin and pineapple not sure if either of these worked or not but the dogs sure loved the pumpkin. I bought some treat type pills at petco that you gave once a day, within a couple days the behavior stopped. Honestly I was shocked at how well it worked.


What's the treat called? I'll prolly try that? But she's only 3 months do you think I can give it to her?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Princess&Daisy said:


> Do you know what it's called?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
A friend of mine had this problem and used this made by Solid Gold and its called S.E.P. (Stop Eating Poop).


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Dont Much On This. But All the above Advice sounds great.*
*I Hope It Stops Soon And You get it worked out.*
*Let Us Know.*
*Nickee**


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

CindiLou, Ollie raided the litterbox all the time until my hubby built something to put it in. Has a small hallway and turns sharply so he can't get down it!! No more worry!!


----------



## Five Furs (Apr 15, 2013)

Princess&Daisy said:


> Daisy sometimes eats her poop? What can I do to make her stop?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hello I hope this will help you out with your Poo Eater..I have or should say HAD one and I used this..you can go to the vets and pay a lot for the powder to put on her food and it is very costly and it only works as long as you keep using it..my little girl no longer eats poo good luck no matter what you try
Homeopathic Remedies to Prevent Dogs & Cats From Eating Feces | eHow.com


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Cyndilou said:


> Ace only likes the cats poop. Guess that makes bull balls sound good. I have to race him to the liter box.


I solved that problem by putting the cats litter boxes in plastic totes. I have a clear one and a blue one. Get the biggest ones and put the little boxes down in them. The cats seem to enjoy the "privacy" and the pups can't get in them to "dine". The totes also keep stray litter from getting kicked onto the floor!!


----------



## Bella&Daisy (Apr 11, 2013)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> A friend of mine had this problem and used this made by Solid Gold and its called S.E.P. (Stop Eating Poop).


Do you know if my Daisy can take it? Because she is only 3 months old. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CathyJoy (Mar 27, 2013)

Daisy's Mommie said:


> I solved that problem by putting the cats litter boxes in plastic totes. I have a clear one and a blue one. Get the biggest ones and put the little boxes down in them. The cats seem to enjoy the "privacy" and the pups can't get in them to "dine". The totes also keep stray litter from getting kicked onto the floor!!


What is the plastic tote? Do you have a picture of it? My Carter just dined on her first cat poop tonight. Totally gross!!


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

CathyJoy said:


> What is the plastic tote? Do you have a picture of it? My Carter just dined on her first cat poop tonight. Totally gross!!


 
I use the plastic storage totes-the ones that are made by Sterlite or Rubbermaid that come with the plastic snap on lids-I don't use the lids. I use the ones that are big enough to store blankets in--BIG ones. They are deep enough that the pups can't lean over and not so deep that the cats can't comfortably get in and out. I got mine at the $ store.


----------



## CathyJoy (Mar 27, 2013)

Daisy's Mommie said:


> I use the plastic storage totes-the ones that are made by Sterlite or Rubbermaid that come with the plastic snap on lids-I don't use the lids. I use the ones that are big enough to store blankets in--BIG ones. They are deep enough that the pups can't lean over and not so deep that the cats can't comfortably get in and out. I got mine at the $ store.


Thank you! I'll grab one today!! I don't want to see that again!:w00t:


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

That is an awesome idea with the rubber maid type container for the liter box. Even my hard to impress DH was impressed. Thanks


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Cyndilou said:


> That is an awesome idea with the rubber maid type container for the liter box. Even my hard to impress DH was impressed. Thanks


You are very welcome!! I hope it woks for you as well as it has for me. Wouldn't have cats and puppies together without my trusty totes ever again!!


----------

